

Ask HN: Which startups came out of MIT? - rileycrane

I recently read http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/25/business/mit-lab-hatches-ideas-and-companies-by-the-dozens.html?hp and wondered which other companies started at MIT
======
scholia
There's a Quora answer [http://www.quora.com/Massachusetts-Institute-of-
Technology/W...](http://www.quora.com/Massachusetts-Institute-of-
Technology/What-startups-have-come-out-of-MIT-since-2004)

Also <http://www.sourcemap.com/and> the world's most beautiful computer, Danny
Hillis's Connection Machine <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Connection_Machine>

